# What does an obstruction feel like?



## joelcoqui (Oct 17, 2006)

I think I may have a bowel obstruction. I have been IBS-c and have been great for over a month but the last day or so, Im having contractions of pain on and off with a mix bm of D and C. My whole body shivers but no fever. The cramps are pretty bad now. I dont know what to do.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

While there can be partial obstrurction usually if you are having BM's it isn't a bowel obstruction. If you are partially obstructed you might have diarrhea, but not a mix. The body will try to flush the partial obstruction out. (paradoxical diarrhea)When the bowel completely blocked and nothing can get through at all. That means all farting, BM's and bowel noises stop (even the ones you need a stethoscope to hear). If it goes on long enough you will start barfing up feces.Pain is a symptom of a lot of things, not just obstructions, and the shivers can be a reaction to pain as well as fever.I don't think an obstruction has a pain so different from all other pains you would know that is what is causing the pain.IBS can cause SEVERE pain all by itself with nothing like an obstruction or anything else going on.


----------

